# Shipping fish....heat packs ?!?



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey guys.

I was talking to someone that was interested in buying some fish from me and he said he wants me to ship them.

*Where do I find some heat packs to put in the shipping box ?!?*

I called some stores in Montreal area and they said they don't have any of them and I should use the heat packs from Walmart.

Any input would be appreciate it.

Thanks.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Look into getting some uniheat 72hr or 40hr (depending on the outside temperature).

The 40hr peak at a higher temp but dont last as long. Sometimes a combination of both is ideal.

You also need oxygen.

Are you planning to ship UPS/FedEX next day air or using WestJet/AirCanada cargo?


----------



## Fragbox (Dec 14, 2011)

can ship you some heat pack if you need pm us for details


----------

